# Anyone riding the Ti LeChamps yet?



## JohnJohn301 (May 12, 2008)

Looking for opinions on the Ti Moto LeChamp frames. 
I have been looking at the Immortal Ice (carbon) and like the bike. The Immortal won't ship until August (soonest) however. 

So while perusing BD, I saw the Ti LeChamp SL - The bike looks great, and is tempting, (rather than wait till Aug) but I have never been on a Ti bike. 

I am a strong recreation rider - will never race. Like fast group rides on the weekends or cruising through a century with my girlfriend. I'm a big guy - 6' 230lbs and dropping (will be 200 in a year) 

Just looking for opinions / observations from anyone riding either of these two bikes - especially interested in hearing from anyone on the Ti LeChampion frames.

Cheers!


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Your description sounds like you are a prime candidate for Ti.


----------

